# Food sensitivity MRT test



## Jkay (Feb 6, 2009)

Has anyone done the Mediator Release Test for food sensitivities? I am thinking about it. But does anyone know the cost?


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

If you search the forum for "+Mediator +Release +Test" you get this result...http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?a...Release+%2BTestThe search just shows the post that has these key words. Click on the post preview # to see the whole thread. Enjoy the reading, it appears to be a very polarized subject.. and good luck!


----------



## TexasMom (May 27, 2006)

Hi Jkay...... I am a certified LEAP Therapist and can answer any question you have on the LEAP test for food sensitivies. I realize it's a controversial topic on this forum, but I doubt that anyone that has tried it will comment negatively, only those that haven't tried it. I've had over 400 IBS/migraine/fibromyalgia patients and of those, only 2 migraine and only 2 diarrhea patients did not improve. Cost is all over the board because each doctor or dietitian will mark it up and depending on the market, this might differ....... average cost is approx $525 without insurance, although I've seen some physicians charge quite a bit higher. Some insurance companies (PPOs that have out of network coverage) will cover a chunk of it. United & Aetna won't cover, neither will medicare/medicaid, tri-care, unicare.... If you have any specific questions about how the test works, I'd be happy to expound.....Regards,Susan


----------

